# Mapped drive on Windows NT 2000 server not accessible



## usmer1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a domain with a domain controller Server 2003. I have a backup dc running an application with server 2008. The shared folder I am trying to access is on an nt server 2000. We have had a mapped drive "I:" and have used it for years. Our copier also scans to a shared folder on the server 2000 machine. All of the desktop systems are xp sp3 with one W7 machine. A couple of weeks ago when user attempted to access the shared/mapped drive, an error would occur that "the drive was in use and they could not be logged on". Sometimes the error would say "you don't have permission to access the drive." Mind you no settings have been changed on the network. When either of these errors would occur it would occur for everyone but if I rebooted the server everyone could connect again. The same errors would occur the next day or 6 - 8 hour later. Now the error has occured "Drive is already in use and you cannot be logged in" (I have tried drive Z as well the drive is not in use) and restarting the serever no longer works. No one can access the shared drive. I have unmapped the drive on my system and have attempted to reconnect, I enter the path and check reconnect at logon and it asks for a password. I enter the administrator password (which is what I always used) and it just pops right back up asking for a password as if I entered nothing. I can ping the server with the shared folder and even logon remotely so I know it is not a physical disconnect. I am not sure what changed and have followed many suggestions found to no avail. We cannot access the shares or scan. If anyone has any ideas please help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I have not worked in Windows 2000 Server or NT Servers for a while now. You may try updating the NIC driver of the Win 2000 Server and see if it helps.

Where is the DNS Server pointing to? I would assume from the main DC? You might want to check that out.


----------

